# Several questions re: Dish HD



## accfish5 (May 17, 2006)

I am a current Dish Network customer, but signed up under their "old" plan and have the top 180 package with the old HD package that included ESPN HD, TNT HD, HDNet, HDNet movies, and Discovery HD. I currently have the Dish 500 dish and an 811 receiver. I recently ordered a new vip 622 receiver, and have several questions:

1) Will the installation of the receiver include installation of the new Dish 1000? If not, how do I get the Dish 1000, and will I have to pay for it?

2) If I do get a new dish 1000, will my old 811 receiver work with it?

3) I assume that the dish 1000 is required to receive the new 25 channel HD package. Is this correct?

4) I have concerns about how the signal will be routed from the 622 to the second TV. From info on the Dish web site, the connection to tv 2 is via composite video/stereo cables. I am not excited about the prospect of having holes drilled in my hardwood floor to route these cables to the second TV. Can anyone with a 622 comment on how this was installed, specifically the routing of the signal from the receiver to the second TV?

Thanks to all who respond.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Answers:
1) Depends on your current dish setup. In your case it could be $49.00 (Do you know what current lnb's and switches you have?)
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) 622's tv2 can be hooked up via composite wires or RF (coax).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Depends on how you are getting the ViP622.

If you got it through Dish directly on a lease, then the $299 upgrade price is supposed to include "everything you need" per the Dish Customer Chats.

If you purchased the receiver from someone else, and will own it, then you will pay additional installation charges for anything else you may need.


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

I had the 811 with the same HD package you have but had two Dish 500's. When upgrading me to 622 last Sunday, he did not have to change the DISH to 1000 and I get very good reception on the newer HD package and locals thru the receiver with the two preexisting 500's. He did run a coaxial to TV2. Not a problem.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

The signal can go to TV2 via the coax coming forn the dish. I think the easiest way to explain it is the coax will work as a "two way road". The signial starts at the dish, goes to the receiver (and TV1) back thru the coax to the dish and to TV2. Clear as mud?????


----------



## datbeme (May 17, 2006)

New member here. Great site! 

So, when the earlier poster (bluescat) stated that he could use his existing 2 dish 500 setup with the new MPEG 4 receivers I take it this is somewhat of a plug and play installation one could do himself? In other words, if i order lets say the VIP 211 to replace my current 811 with 2 dish on roof, could i just unhook the 811 and replace it with the 211?


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Steve H said:


> The signal can go to TV2 via the coax coming forn the dish. I think the easiest way to explain it is the coax will work as a "two way road". The signial starts at the dish, goes to the receiver (and TV1) back thru the coax to the dish and to TV2. Clear as mud?????


Could you please try to explain this??? I'm afraid that mud would be clearer for me. How do you set this up? I'm trying to picture the wiring of the coax and I'm just getting confused.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Could you please try to explain this??? I'm afraid that mud would be clearer for me. How do you set this up? I'm trying to picture the wiring of the coax and I'm just getting confused.


You run the coax from the back of the receiver to the tv, just like a vcr. Not sure what Steve H is talking about.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Gary is right. I think the part about the signal running from the dish to TV2 is particularly confusing as they are very different signals. There is a single coax F connector on the back of the 622 that carries both the modulated TV1 and TV2 signals from the receiver to your remote TV. You can route these to any TV sets in your house via a single Coax. If you have multiple TVs, the signal can be split with standard UHF TV splitters. The 622 has two frequency Agile modulators that can be set to different channels. You then tune your remote TV to either the TV1 signal or TV2. 

The 622 needs two Sat signals from your Dish since it has Dual Sat tuners. Depending on the installation this can be accomplished with two coax runs from the Dish to the 622 or by using a single coax run and using a DPP Separator. A separator is required at both the dish and at the receiver. One separator was included in the box with my 622. There are multiple options for your installation. He may take down your old dish and install a single Dish 1000 or he may add a second dish (300/500) to your current system along with the necessary switch. Either of these installs will get you all of the new and old HD signals that you want to subscribe to. 

..Doyle


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> The signal can go to TV2 via the coax coming forn the dish. I think the easiest way to explain it is the coax will work as a "two way road". The signial starts at the dish, goes to the receiver (and TV1) back thru the coax to the dish and to TV2. Clear as mud?????


A diagram showing this can be found at http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/images/pdf/tech/DistributionExample7.pdf.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

datbeme said:


> New member here.


Welcome!


> So, when the earlier poster (bluescat) stated that he could use his existing 2 dish 500 setup with the new MPEG 4 receivers I take it this is somewhat of a plug and play installation one could do himself? In other words, if i order lets say the VIP 211 to replace my current 811 with 2 dish on roof, could i just unhook the 811 and replace it with the 211?


Dish policy requires that a "professional installer" do the hook-up on leased receivers. Whether you can work with your existing dishes depends on where they are pointed. If you don't already have a dish looking at 129 degrees West, then they will replace one of the Dish500 antennas with a Dish1000 to add that slot. A subscriber with internationals and certain locals may need to see five or more slots.

If you "Dish'n it Up" to the ViP211, the necessary hardware and installation are included. If you buy a 411 or ViP211, all of the hardware and installation will need to be negotiated.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DoyleS said:


> A separator is required at both the dish and at the receiver.


Separators are typically used only near the inputs of a dual tuner receiver. Diplexers would be used at both ends.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Could you please try to explain this??? I'm afraid that mud would be clearer for me. How do you set this up? I'm trying to picture the wiring of the coax and I'm just getting confused.


I think SteveH is talking about "backfeeding" the TV2 output along the incoming cable. This is indeed possible using a diplexer.

If your second television is located somewhere close to the cable run from the dish to the ViP622, you can use part of the run to get the signal from the ViP622 to the second TV.

It is theoretically possible to send both OTA (inbound from a UHF antenna) and TV2 (outbound to second TV) signals along with the incoming satellite signal through a single cable.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> A diagram showing this can be found at http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/images/pdf/tech/DistributionExample7.pdf.


One caution is that I don't believe this will work if you happen to have an OTA antenna diplexed onto the same line as your SAT-IN signal. The installer tried this on my setup and the picture on TV-2 was HORRID. I had an easy workaround though since my house was pre-wired for cable with Dual RG-6 at both TV-locations. We put the TV-2 output on the second (unused) coax at the 622 and then jumpered that to the line going up to my bedroom (where TV2 is located) down in the basement where the lines would normally be split if it were CATV.


----------



## datbeme (May 17, 2006)

harsh said:


> Welcome!Dish policy requires that a "professional installer" do the hook-up on leased receivers. Whether you can work with your existing dishes depends on where they are pointed. If you don't already have a dish looking at 129 degrees West, then they will replace one of the Dish500 antennas with a Dish1000 to add that slot. A subscriber with internationals and certain locals may need to see five or more slots.
> 
> If you "Dish'n it Up" to the ViP211, the necessary hardware and installation are included. If you buy a 411 or ViP211, all of the hardware and installation will need to be negotiated.


Thanks. One of my dish is pointed at 61.5, the other at 110 and 119. Will this work with the VIP211 or will I still need the dish1000?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

datbeme said:


> Thanks. One of my dish is pointed at 61.5, the other at 110 and 119. Will this work with the VIP211 or will I still need the dish1000?


The installer may repoint your wing dish (61.5) to 129. Phoenix HD is on 110 so depending on what market you're in they may just leave it all alone.


----------

